# sewing machine compatibilities



## klained (May 4, 2012)

several years ago i inherited my grandmother's singer model 201-2 sewing machine, along with all the foot attachments for it. it works great and is in fact my primary machine.

as a gift my parents also got me a singer model 15 treadle machine. this one came with almost no attachments, just the primary presser foot but it also works well and want to be able to use it as a backup machine.

are any of the foot attachments from my current machine like the hemmer or binder compatible to this older model? right now the treadle is at the restorer getting the cabinetry refinished or i'd just try to swap them myself.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Congrats on the neat gift! There would be no way of knowing that all could work.

I am sure that there are sewing forums out there that would have a better idea what, if anything, could work.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrs WereBo here,

Most Singer manual attachments are interchangeable, the only problems tend to arise is with 'swing-needle' systems. The older attachments are usually fitted by the screw at the the rear of the needle.

I recommend when trying different attachments, to go slow, using the wheel by hand, to check for anything catching. It's best to do this without any thread or fabric in the machine. 

I don't actually know the models you are quoting here, but take it slow and you can test if they run OK.

Good luck and don't be afraid to experiment :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check around the inside of the door frame. i.e. open the door and look at the frame.

BG


----------

